# Google hit with 4.3bn Euro Android fine



## cybershot (Jul 18, 2018)

Google hit with 4.3bn euro Android fine

It's over search, which seems daft. It's a google OS. Google is clearly going to be the prime search tool.

Echos back to the Microsoft IE debate from eons ago. Which proved pointless.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

Oh well, never mind


----------



## alex_ (Jul 18, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Google hit with 4.3bn euro Android fine
> 
> It's over search, which seems daft. It's a google OS. Google is clearly going to be the prime search tool.
> 
> Echos back to the Microsoft IE debate from eons ago. Which proved pointless.



The idea is that you shouldn’t be able to use a monopoly in one market to gain advantage over rivals in another markets makes a lot of sense.

And while you say that “the Microsoft IE debate from eons ago ... proved pointless” ie isn’t the dominant browser and hasn’t been for a decade - so how was it pointless ?

Alex


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Google hit with 4.3bn euro Android fine
> 
> It's over search, which seems daft. It's a google OS. Google is clearly going to be the prime search tool.
> 
> Echos back to the Microsoft IE debate from eons ago. Which proved pointless.


It's not like there's plenty of better alternatives which Google is somehow hiding from us.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

alex_ said:


> The idea is that you shouldn’t be able to use a monopoly in one market to gain advantage over rivals in another markets makes a lot of sense.
> 
> And while you say that “the Microsoft IE debate from eons ago ... proved pointless” ie isn’t the dominant browser and hasn’t been for a decade - so how was it pointless ?
> 
> Alex


As I see it, Google's real built in advantage is that their search engine technology is miles better than any of the competition. What search engine do you use?


----------



## alex_ (Jul 18, 2018)

editor said:


> As I see it, Google's real built in advantage is that their search engine technology is miles better than any of the competition. What search engine do you use?



Google. Bing is shit.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

It is the lawyers I feel sorry for


----------



## gosub (Jul 18, 2018)

Who's coffers do the fines go into?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2018)

sales of my tiny violins have gone through the roof at this news


----------



## cybershot (Jul 18, 2018)

alex_ said:


> The idea is that you shouldn’t be able to use a monopoly in one market to gain advantage over rivals in another markets makes a lot of sense.
> 
> And while you say that “the Microsoft IE debate from eons ago ... proved pointless” ie isn’t the dominant browser and hasn’t been for a decade - so how was it pointless ?
> 
> Alex



Pointless in the fact they had to release a KB which popped up a notification for you to choose other browsers. This was in the days of Windows XP. As far as I'm aware every Microsoft OS since has still released with a pre-installed browser and no automated push to the end user to suggest installing a different browser. So what was the point?

It would still be the dominant browser if it wasn't shit.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 18, 2018)

More EU fuckwits trying to justify their pitiful existence.


----------



## pesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> More EU fuckwits trying to justify their pitiful existence.


Taking €4.3bn off Google is a pretty good start.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 18, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Google. Bing is shit.


Actually I don't find Bing shit. 

Bing is being used by a lot of people we want visiting our website.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

weltweit said:


> Actually I don't find Bing shit.
> 
> Bing is being used by a lot of people we want visiting our website.


Bing is awful. Ever time I've used it, it's provided far less relevant results than Google.

For these boards 77% of the traffic source is Google, and just 4% Bing.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

pesh said:


> Taking €4.3bn off Google is a pretty good start.


Surely that very much depends where that money goes and whether the people actually benefit.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2018)

gosub said:


> Who's coffers do the fines go into?



EU member states according to the Guardian.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> EU member states according to the Guardian.


Double G&Ts all round!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Double G&Ts all round!



Yes - fuck google, fine them more so we can get more sloshed.


----------



## JimW (Jul 18, 2018)

Too tight and lazy for a VPN so have to use Bing or Baidu, they're no comparison to Google even for Chinese searches. Lost a handy translation tool for finding obscure phrases in multiple contexts.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 18, 2018)

bing offends me. 


JimW said:


> Too tight and lazy for a VPN so have to use Bing or Baidu, they're no comparison to Google even for Chinese searches. Lost a handy translation tool for finding obscure phrases in multiple contexts.


opera comes with a vpn free. Although I don't know if you can use opera in china


----------



## JimW (Jul 18, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> bing offends me.
> 
> opera comes with a vpn free. Although I don't know if you can use opera in china


Only a couple of paid ones work, the state techies are fairly nimble.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes - fuck google, fine them more so we can get more sloshed.


If only we were the ones who benefitted from these monster fines.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2018)

editor said:


> If only we were the ones who benefitted from these monster fines.



Indeed.  It should really take the form of a tax rebate.


----------



## pesh (Jul 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Surely that very much depends where that money goes and whether the people actually benefit.


no not at all, just happy to see them getting fucked over


----------



## emanymton (Jul 18, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Indeed.  It should really take the form of a tax rebate.


That would be about 8 euros each .


----------



## weltweit (Jul 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Bing is awful. Ever time I've used it, it's provided far less relevant results than Google.


That is true and it is quite hard to get a site to rank on Bing I have found. 
However Bing Ads work - for the sector I am working in. 


editor said:


> For these boards 77% of the traffic source is Google, and just 4% Bing.


Yes Google organic is the leading source of visitors to my employers site also.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2018)

emanymton said:


> That would be about 8 euros each .



Better than nowt.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 19, 2018)

I was considering getting an android phone but now that it seems it is a google controlled environment I am not so sure. But there isn't much choice, I don't want an apple phone because I didn't like everything apple when I had one before and windows phones seem too restricted, which leaves android .. GRRR


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 19, 2018)

weltweit said:


> I was considering getting an android phone but now that it seems it is a google controlled environment I am not so sure. But there isn't much choice, I don't want an apple phone because I didn't like everything apple when I had one before and windows phones seem too restricted, which leaves android .. GRRR



It's always been a controlled environment and mostly better for it. 

You could always root it to remove all the Google stuff, but that's half of what makes Android useful...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 19, 2018)

editor said:


> It's not like there's plenty of better alternatives which Google is somehow hiding from us.



Duck Duck Go


----------



## alex_ (Jul 19, 2018)

weltweit said:


> I was considering getting an android phone but now that it seems it is a google controlled environment I am not so sure. But there isn't much choice, I don't want an apple phone because I didn't like everything apple when I had one before and windows phones seem too restricted, which leaves android .. GRRR



Not sure how you’ve managed to miss Google’s involvement in android !

Alex


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 19, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> Duck Duck Go


Better?


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> Duck Duck Go


It may offer more privacy but it's _definitely _not better.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 19, 2018)

I think it's better. In addition to the better privacy I enjoy seeing more useful info in the results, and the !bang functionality (I just type !w after a search term to search Wikipedia for instance). I also like watching the odd YouTube video in the search results itself. So yeah, I think it's better.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 19, 2018)

If you're still super stuck searching for something (super rare ime) then just add !g after your search term for alternatives from Google.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 19, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> I think it's better.


But you're wrong.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 19, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> But you're wrong.



No U! (excuse the use  of Edge, Firefox is all blinged out with many extensions)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 19, 2018)

That's why I use it anyway. Youre mileage may vary etc.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 19, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> No U! (excuse the use  of Edge, Firefox is all blinged out with many extensions)
> 
> View attachment 141629


All of that and more is in Firefox.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 19, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> All of that and more is in Firefox.



Eh? I use Firefox as my main browser. Just thought I'd use Edge here to show DuckDuckGo as my Firefox has loads of extensions and work bookmarks on display.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 19, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> That's why I use it anyway. Youre mileage may vary etc.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> No U! (excuse the use  of Edge, Firefox is all blinged out with many extensions)
> 
> View attachment 141629


I get Twitter and FB links on the first page of Google as well, as well as the description - exactly the same!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 19, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> Eh? I use Firefox as my main browser. Just thought I'd use Edge here to show DuckDuckGo as my Firefox has loads of extensions and work bookmarks on display.


Sorry, I meant Google search.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 19, 2018)

editor said:


> I get Twitter and FB links on the first page of Google as well, as well as the description - exactly the same!



I don't get the Twitter link (Facebook is there). Neither do I get the Wiki description or the correct language, or the handy UK toggle, or the exposed strict/time menus (they are under tools)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 19, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


>



Stop Googling me ya freak.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 19, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> Stop Googling me ya freak.


I was showing you google working better than duckfart, you fucking prick!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 19, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> I was showing you google working better than duckfart, you fucking prick!



I fail to see how that show it is better in any way.

Christ, "Duckfart" is a new high.

Also, I was being humorous with my post so chill out with calling me a 'fucking prick'. What is wrong with you?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 19, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> I fail to see how that show it is better in any way.
> 
> Christ, "Duckfart" is a new high.
> 
> Also, I was being humorous with my post so chill out with calling me a 'fucking prick'. What is wrong with you?


It shows it's better in the same way your duckfartgo screenshot shows it's better. It doesn't.
If you're trying to be humorous, try using smileys.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 19, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> It shows it's better in the same way your duckfartgo screenshot shows it's better. It doesn't.
> If you're trying to be humorous, try using smileys.



My screenshot has some reasoning of why I thought it was better in order to support my argument.

Yours is just another sign that you are a childish cretin. Goodbye.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 19, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> My screenshot has some reasoning of why I thought it was better in order to support my argument.
> 
> Yours is just another sign that you are a childish cretin. Goodbye.


Mine was simply to prove that you're a lying cunt... Worked just fine.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 19, 2018)




----------

